# Wifi speed expectations



## burkeFamily (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi,

I am new to FreeBSD and this forum.

I recently installed FreeBSD on a laptop that also has Windows 10 and Debian (triple boot).  I am moving from Windows and I'm trying out these alternatives.

At this point I have a question on wifi speed expectations.  Specifically, my Intel 7260 achieves 100+ MB on both Windows and Debian (speed test).  However, after too many hours recently, I was only able to realize 25 MB with FreeBSD.

I deleted the system, maybe prematurely.  Now I would like to ask the community if it's reasonable to expect FreeBSD to realize similar wifi speeds as the other systems.

I certainly am willing to reinstall the system and post various configuration files if it would help and be worth the effort.  If you would like to see details, please let me know which files you are interested in.

If my experience is reasonable then I'll simply move forward with that understanding.


----------



## scottro (Feb 11, 2019)

That sounds typical. I don't think any of the FreeBSD drivers do 802.11AC speed.  For example on my LAN I get about 50 MB with Linux vs 2-12MB with FreeBSD and an Intel card (7260) on a 5GHz network.

There are people working on wireless, but FreeBSD doesn't have the manpower that Linux or the proprietary systems have.  Sometimes this can be a good thing--we also manage to avoid some of the bloat that gets into many Linux distros, but, in the case of wireless drivers, FreeBSD does lag behind.


----------

